# The Benefits of Cialis...



## s2h (Feb 7, 2014)

its clear that Cialis is very popular..mostly for its ability too allow men to overcome Erectile Dysfunction or too better perform in the bedroom...this we know is all true...Cialis also exhibits not only blood flow to the penis but to the entire body too include the brain(the other head)..

Cialis has also been shown too reduce inflammation in the body..Cialis reduces certain proteins and molecules that cause inflammation..these same proteins and molecules also contribute to plaque build up in the arteries of the heart..in the process Cialis can and will lead too better cardiovascular health.

In recent studies it has been shown that Cialis improves the T to E ratio by 24%..on average increasing testosterone by 5.5% and lowering Estrogen by 15%..so what does that do??..leads to more free Test..big thumbs up among other things..

Cialis also helps prevent BPH and helps reduce high blood pressure in most men..

So in a nutshell Cialis use is a win win for men but even more so for men on TRT or even larger doses of AAS...5-10mg eod will suffice as Cialis has a 36 hour half life..so a very long acting drug and it also doesn't come with the unwanted "majic boner" that drugs like Viagra can bring on in the all so right time..

My research donkey has used both Purchase Peptides and Evolution Peptides Cialis with grand results...maybe its time for a Cialis life and not just a moment...


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 11, 2014)

those drugs always scared me i heard it can really fuck with your blood pressure.. like making it too low so if youre having sex on your back you cant stand up because youll faint. or what if you took one and had a heart attack. what an embarassing way to die.. can someone go more into detail on the effects ? which is the best and safest one? out of the natural ones like maca and tongkat ali do any of those actually help?


----------

